# المنتديات الأردنية > شؤون برلمانية >  خطــاب العــرش سيكــون البيــان الـوزاري للحكـومة

## معاذ ملحم

[align=center] 

الرفاعي : خطــاب العــرش سيكــون البيــان الـوزاري للحكـومة




*ارتياح نيابي للقاءات الرئيس التشاورية*
*الحكومة ستقدم برنامج عمل تفصيلي للنواب واختيار الوزراء وفقا للكفاءة والخبرة*
عمان – ماجد الأمير وبترا - شهد مجلس النواب أمس لقاءات مكثفة بين رئيس الوزراء المكلف سمير الرفاعي مع أعضاء مجلس النواب المئة والعشرين.
الرفاعي عقد أربع لقاءات موسعة مع النواب ، أطلعهم فيها على برنامج الحكومة وخطة عملها للمرحلة المقبلة حيث اكد الرفاعي اهمية الشراكة بين السلطتين التنفيذية والتشريعية ضمن الاطر التي حددها الدستور .
وقال الرفاعي ان الحكومة ملتزمة بالتوجيهات الملكية السامية التي تضمنها كتاب التكليف السامي وبضرورة تعزيز الشراكة الحقيقية مع مجلس الامة وفقا لمبدأ الاحترام المتبادل بين السلطتين خدمة لمصلحة الوطن والمواطن . 
وقال رئيس الوزراء « لقد تشرفت بثقة جلالة الملك بتشكيل حكومة جديدة « مؤكدا ان اختيار الوزراء سيكون وفقا لمعايير الكفاءة والخبرة والقدرة على الخدمة . واضاف بهذا الصدد « ان اعضاء الحكومة سيكونون من ابناء وبنات الوطن لافتا الى ان الوزير عندما يتقلد منصبه يصبح ممثلا للمملكة الاردنية الهاشمية باسرها وليس لمنطقة جغرافية بعينها مؤكدا على دور مجلس النواب في مراقبة اداء الحكومة ومحاسبتها وفقا لسياساتها وبرامجها . 




وهنأ الرفاعي اعضاء مجلس النواب على ثقة الشعب الاردني بانتخابهم اعضاء في مجلس النواب السادس عشر في الانتخابات الحرة والنزيهة التي اجرتها الحكومة في التاسع من الشهر الحالي كما ارادها جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني .
وقال ان خيارات الشعب الاردني في افراز مجلس نواب غالبية اعضائه لم يسبق لهم ان كانوا نوابا من قبل هو دليل على ارادة التغيير الايجابي المنشود في مختلف المجالات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية مؤكدا ان قوة مجلس النواب هي قوة للحكومة وللدولة الاردنية .
وفي الوقت الذي بين فيه ان خطاب العرش السامي سيكون هو البيان الوزاري للحكومة اوضح الرفاعي ان الحكومة ستقدم لمجلس النواب في وقت لاحق برنامجا تفصيليا حول برامجها وسياساتها معربا عن تطلعه الى ان يكون هناك حديث وطني عميق في مناقشة هذه السياسات ومختلف الامور والقضايا الوطنية . 
وقال رئيس الرفاعي في تصريحات للصحفيين عقب اللقاءات: لقد تشرفت بلقاء اعضاء مجلس النواب مؤكدا ان جلالته ركز في كتاب التكليف السامي على ضرورة ايجاد علاقات الشراكة الحقيقية بين السلطتين التنفيذية والتشريعية. 
واشار الى الدور والمسؤوليات الهامة التي تنتظر الحكومة والسلطة التشريعية في الايام القادمة فيما يتعلق بالتشريعات والقرارات التي لها علاقة بحياة المواطنين وتنفيذ رؤى جلالة الملك بتحسين الاوضاع الاقتصادية للمواطنين وخلق فرص عمل وتحسين البيئة الاستثمارية والمضي قدما في المشروعات الكبرى وتحسين الخدمات المقدمة للمواطنين. 
وقال الرفاعي ان زيارتي الى مجلس النواب هي تكريس للعلاقة التي ستكون بين الحكومة والسلطة التشريعية موضحا ان جلالته في كتاب التكليف ركز على الاصلاح السياسي والاقتصادي والتغيير المنشود في هذه المجالات مؤكدا ضرورة ان تكون هذه العلاقة تكاملية وفقا للشراكة الحقيقية بين الجانبين دون تغول لاي سلطة على الاخرى.
وردا على سؤال بشان المشاورات لتشكيل الحكومة قال الرفاعي ان الامور تسير بشكل جيد بحمد الله لافتا الى ان المعايير المتبعة في اختيار الوزراء هي نفسها المتبعة من حيث القدرة على تنفيذ البرامج وما ورد في كتاب التكليف السامي. 
وقال ان الحكومة ستبني على ما قدمته الحكومات السابقة مؤكدا ان الفريق الحكومي الجديد سيعمل على خدمة رؤى جلالة الملك وتطلعات المواطن الاردني. 
وتحدث خلال اللقاء عدد من النواب حيث هنأوا رئيس الوزراء بالثقة الملكية السامية بتكليفه باعادة تشكيل الحكومة معربين عن شكرهم للحكومة السابقة على اجراء الانتخابات النيابية بكل شفافية ونزاهة . 
وشددوا على اهمية التوازن في العلاقة بين السلطتين التنفيذية والتشريعية وبما يمكن مجلس النواب من اخذ دوره الحقيقي في خدمة الوطن والمواطن .
واشاروا الى ضرورة اعتماد معايير الكفاءة في اختيار اعضاء الحكومة لمساعدتها في تحمل اعباء المرحلة . كما اكدوا اهمية توزيع مكتسبات التنمية على جميع مناطق المملكة بعدالة مثلما طالبوا بايجاد الية للتعامل بين الحكومة ومجلس النواب . 
خطوة الرفاعي الذي بدأ مشاوراته لتشكيل الحكومة بلقاء أعضاء مجلس النواب لاقت ترحيبا وارتياحا نيابيا ، إذ رحب النواب في مداخلاتهم أثناء اللقاء بخطوة الرفاعي بعقد لقاءات مع النواب وإطلاعهم على ملامح خطة الحكومة الجديدة للمرحلة المقبلة ، معتبرين أنها بداية مشجعة للتشاور والتواصل بين السلطتين التشريعية والتنفيذية .
النائب المهندس عبدالرحيم البقاعي قال في تصريحات إلى «الرأي « عقب الاجتماع مع رئيس الوزراء المكلف «انها مبادرة طيبة ان يقوم الرئيس المكلف بزيارة مجلس النواب واللقاء مع أعضاء المجلس للتشاور معهم في مختلف القضايا التي تهم الوطن .
وأوضح البقاعي ان النواب طالبوا من رئيس الوزراء المكلف بان يختار الوزراء على أساس الكفاءة وان يكون هناك تنوع في الفريق الوزاري .
النائب جعفر العبداللات رحب بخطوة رئيس الوزراء المكلف بلقاء أعضاء مجلس النواب قبل إعلان حكومته , ووصفها بالخطوة مشجعة وايجابية ولاقت ارتياحا لدى النواب .
وأشار العبداللات إلى انه طالب من الرئيس الاهتمام بالشباب .
النائب فواز الزعبي قال انها خطوة ايجابية وتصب في مصلحة التعاون بين السلطة التشريعية والتنفيذية بل انها تؤسس لعلاقة متوازنة بينهما من اجل خدمة الوطن والمواطن .
ورحبت النائب ردينة العطي بزيارة رئيس الوزراء المكلف مجلس النواب وإطلاع النواب على ملامح خطة عمل الحكومة في المرحلة المقبلة , مشيرة إلى ان اللقاءات التي عقدها الرفاعي مع النواب تشكل بداية مشجعة لتأسيس علاقة بين الحكومة والمجلس قائمة على الاحترام المتبادل لدور وعمل كل سلطة .
وقالت اننا سنحرص على التعاون مع الحكومة في إطار علاقة تكاملية عنوانها احترام هيبة مجلس النواب ودوره الدستوري في الرقابة والتشريع .
لقاء رئيس الوزراء المكلف مع النواب يعتبر خطوة أساسية لإيجاد علاقة متوازنة بين الحكومة ومجلس النواب أساسها الاحترام المتبادل بينهما وان تقوم كل سلطة بدورها الدستوري بعيدا عن الحسابات الضيقة أو المصلحية بل تكون المصلحة العامة هي الأساس في العلاقة بينهما بعيدا عن أية حسابات شخصية .
اللقاء أشاع اجواء ايجابية لدى النواب عن شكل العلاقة المستقبلية بين الحكومة ومجلس النواب .
وكان رئيس الوزراء المكلف التقى أعضاء مجلس النواب السادس عشر على أربع دفعات في مبنى مجلس النواب كان أولها لقاء مع نواب محافظة العاصمة تلاها لقاءات مع نواب محافظات الشما ل ومن ثم محافظات الوسط وأخيرا محافظات الجنوب .




[/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

شكرا عـ المعلومات  :Icon26:

----------


## معاذ ملحم

لا شكر على واجب ... واشكرك على المتابعه المتميزه .

----------

